# Cool line leak



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StonedCobra said:


> I have a 2016 Chevy cruze, there is a line that runs from the coolant overflow tank, across the engine bay and into a silver block on the left hand side. What is that line called and what is that block called?
> 
> Thank you


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

@jblackburn


----------



## StonedCobra (4 mo ago)

Its this part, hmm I can't post a pic


----------

